# Port Sanilac Fun Tourney/ Meet-&-Greet 8-9-07



## The Dog House (Nov 8, 2004)

The below link is to the thread in Cold Water Fishing for the 

Port Sanilac Fun Tourney/ Meet-&-Greet Outing Sept. 9, 2007

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=194936

Fishermen, Fisherwomen, fisher-people, and Sportsmen of all types are invited to attend.
See the details at the link above.
This is alwats a good time to be had by all.....

Christopher H
The Dog House


----------



## The Dog House (Nov 8, 2004)

So far we have a few fellow members attending.

Only one MS.com member signed in as a rider w/o a ride.

Plenty of room yet....
Any questions can be answered via PM or a reply in the thread.
Hope to see you there !!!!


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I think Im going to have to opt out of this tourney.I just had knee surgery Im going to need some time for recovery.I wouldnt be much use right now except a lame duck.Good Luck everyone.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

I may be up that way this weekend and will try to stop by during or after the weigh in. Al:chillin:


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Did you guys make it out? I rode thru P.S. around 5:30pm and didn't see anyone around. Had some good reports from last week on the browns......... perch seem to have shut down because of all the baitfish in the area. Al:chillin:


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Not good Al.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1761283#post1761283


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Sent you a PM Joeker........... Al


----------

